

Hack News Qwiki - instakill
http://www.qwiki.com/q/#!/Hacker_News

======
RiderOfGiraffes
There are days when I hate being the grumpy old man, and this in kinda one of
them. Still, here we go.

I'm not sure why this is here at all. What is it telling us that we didn't
already know? From the guidelines at
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
      > What to Submit
    
      > On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find
      > interesting. That includes more than hacking and
      > startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence,
      > the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
      > intellectual curiosity. 
    

I fail to see how this qualifies.

More, it has a bloody annoying auto-starting audio. Again from the guidelines:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
        If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please warn
        us by appending [video] or [pdf] to the title. 
    

I think this should be applied to audio as well - let me explain why.

I have two monitors. Each has 12 virtual desktops. Each virtual desktop has
between 10 and 40 windows, some of which are browsers. Each browser has 10 to
50 tabs. I've just counted.

I tend to launch a bunch of stuff quickly, then methodically track through
them, skimming, launching, and closing as appropriate. When video or audio
auto-starts I have to track through potentially hundreds of
windows/tabs/whatever, to find the one that's giving me grief.

It's annoying, and I think it's rude not to follow a site's guidelines.

You may disagree, and I'd be interested in an enlightening debate.

And yes, this is essentially a copy-n-paste from an earlier complaint about
_exactly_ this sort of thing: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2135511>

(edited for typos)

